# Tip of the Month



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

My buddy and I decided to start doing a "Tip of the Month" on his website and we are wanting some feedback. He has been running all kinds of dogs since he was a young kid. He gets alot of emails and phone call questions about different problems with dogs and we decided to answer these questions in a video format. This is our first month doing it and we're looking for feedback whether a guy thinks it's pretty handy or just a waste of time. Thank you all for looking.


----------

